# [kernel] nouveau noyau 2.3.36 et nvidia-drivers

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Ayant vu le dernier noyau stable 2.6.36-r5, je me suis lancé dans la mise à jour de celui-ci.

 make oldconfig

 make

 make install

Seulement la création du module nvidia, pour la video ne se passe pas bien. J'utilise le driver  195.36.31.

J'ai le message suivant dans la compilation du driver-nvidia : 

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (                \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

Pourtant les deux fichiers existent dans le noyau.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: erreur: unknown field ‘ioctl’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Erreur 1

make[4]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Erreur 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Erreur 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Erreur 1

make: *** [module] Erreur 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux 		SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4138:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3048:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\" 			CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- 						LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" 						${BUILD_FIXES} 		${BUILD_PARAMS} 						${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-195.36.31:20101214-105628.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0'

Y a t'il une nouveauté dans ce noyau ?Last edited by mcsky2 on Tue Dec 21, 2010 8:33 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## netfab

Utilise les drivers plus récents, bug 348186.

----------

## mcsky2

Autant pour moi, je croyais utiliser les derniers drivers instables.

Ca marche de nouveau.

----------

## Poussin

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> Autant pour moi, je croyais utiliser les derniers drivers instables.
> 
> Ca marche de nouveau.

 

En parlant de nouveau... Tu devrais essayer ce pilote pour nvidia (Je suis désolé, j'en parle dans chaque poste tournant autour de nvidia, mais j'étais craintif à l'idée d'essayer et maintenant que j'ai fait le pas, je suis aux anges ^^)

----------

## mcsky2

Mais maintenant c'est compiz qui plante.

Il fonctionne quelques instants et il plante

kernel: [  251.428930] compiz[4916]: segfault at fffffff8 ip b6a88225 sp bfef67e0 error 4 in libnvidia-glcore.so.260.19.29[b5c4b000+1645000]

----------

## mcsky2

En fait ce sont toutes les applis 3D qui plantent

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-856608-highlight-kernel+nvidia.html

----------

